# Dedicated to our Beloved Pets That Have Gone to the Rainbow Bridge



## Posh's Mom

hello world.


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, Posh, what a bittersweet idea. I think it's nice, though, to honor our lost pets with their photos and stories. Your big Otto was gorgeous!! 

Here is our Mozart, who we loved SO much because he was very interactive and in fact, we would say he was like a dog, not a cat. He was beautiful to look at, with that silvery fur and amber eyes. He didn't come home after an April thunder storm a few yrs. ago and after putting out fliers and looking everywhere, we got a call Easter Sunday, a week later, that he had been found in a neighbor's half-filled pool. Very sad. 

We would call him 'Mo'.


----------



## Julie

You know Amy----today I had to take my daughter to a Dr. appointment far away and we stopped by a pet store to look you know

I swear to you---in this pet store was a great big Great Dane that looked exactly like your Otto.His name was Casey and my daughter fell in love! He was like a store dog I guess and so nice.....we petted the big guy,and ever since,Lacy has said,Mom--when I grow up and move out,I think I want a dog like that. He was very regal......


----------



## JanB

This is Sophie who went to the Rainbow Bridge in October of 07. She grew up with our children and we miss her every day.


----------



## luv3havs

Jan,
The pictures of Sophie are so beautiful. 
I love the third one.

Our dog Kelly died in 2004 at age 13. 

Seeing Sophie's picture brought back memories of Kelly, who was so wonderful.


----------



## pjewel

I can't easily find photos of my last four because in those days I wasn't much of a picture taker, but I did (thankfully) have this mug made while I still had all four of them.

The mother, Jaime, had been abandoned and had a long deep patch of hair missing down her back. She must have been dropped of either on or by the highway. In those days I worked at a hospital right off the parkway. One day one of the girls called me and said there was a dog in the parking lot that the guards were watching out for but she looked hungry. Oops. You could never tell me that. From that day on, I used to go to a butcher store a few blocks away and buy her chopped meat and go out and feed her, give her water -- and love.

I was determined at that time not to get another dog. My last one had died a few years before and I wasn't in a place in my life where a dog would easily fit in. So I began a search for a permanent home for her. The problem was, it was the hottest summer we'd had in years and I couldn't in good conscience leave her out there to bake. So I started taking her home at night to relax in my air conditioned space.

Just about seven days later I found one of the guys at work who offered to take her. I suddenly looked at him, then at her and I knew I couldn't part with her. She'd become my dog. After taking her to the vet and falling madly in love with her (she was the *best* dog I ever had, one of my neighbors stopped me one day and said "that dog is pregnant." I took her back to the vet who said "absolutely not." He said she'd recently had a litter and I let it go at that. Well, as life would have it, the neighbor and the vet should have changed occupations.

One Monday night, during football, she delivered seven puppies. I used to run home from work every day just to see them. They sounded like human babies when they began making those cute sounds. I remember thinking nobody will ever want them because they're so ugly, but within weeks they were the most beautiful little things God had ever created. When they were old enough I started finding homes for them and I cried the day I handed over each one to its forever home. Ultimately I kept three -- and here they all are. You'll see Jaime, the mother on the bottom left, beautiful, angelic Christopher behind her, Miche (my son's friend named her Michelob) and Bandit.

And that's my novel.

Oh, and BTW, they followed me everywhere I went, en masse. My girlfriend Mary, a great animal lover said it would drive her crazy, but if I stood up and left a room, four dogs got up and left a room. It got mighty crowded in the bathroom. I felt a little like the pied piper.


----------



## Leslie

Unfortunately, there were no digital cameras when we had our other fur babies who are waiting at The Bridge. I'll have to dig through the photo albums to find snapshots of Cinder, Casey, and Peishi.

In the meantime, I couldn't let this thread pass without pictures of our "Forum Baby", Shadow.


----------



## mckennasedona

Amy, I love this thread. I can't wait to share photos of Casie, Mindy, Charlie and Maggie but I'll have to scan them. They all went to the bridge before digital cameras. I will be pleased to introduce you to our Maggie, the small, adorable girl who lucked out because PetsMart was having an adoption day the very same day she got turned in by her owners for being "difficult to handle." My MIL adopted her as a gift to me and thank God she did because had they done temperment testing on little Maggie, she probably would have been put to sleep. She was our "special needs" girl and we miss her so much.

Leslie, I love those photos of sweet Shadow.


----------



## pjewel

Shadow still brings tears to my eyes. God bless her.


----------



## havaluv

What a wonderful thread. Geri, your story brought tears to my eyes. What precious spirits our babies are and how they enrich our lives.

I too am going to have to do some digging for photos. In the meantime, here is a painting of two of my precious angels. I painted it when they were both living, but it's even more meaninful to me now. This is Dreamer (the black terrier mix) and Flash (a white retriever).

Dreamer was all black with a white star across her heart. She had the best sense of humor of any dog I've ever known. She was also dearest to my heart of any dog I ever had. She lived to be 20 years old. I had her almost half my life. Flash was sort of a rescue (long story). He was the embodyment of "good dog". I only had him a few years, but he was wonderful.


----------



## pjewel

Shelly,

You painted that? I'm going to have to commission you to do one for me. You are one talented lady. 

This is a touching and sometimes difficult thread. I still miss my babies who wait at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mckennasedona

*Meet Maggie*

This is Maggie. She was the light of our lives for many years. When my MIL put this little girl in my arms she was dirty, she had longer hair that was matted, she smelled kind of funny (ear infections) and the only thing her previous "owners" and I use that term lightly, sent with her when they turned her in that very morning was a dirty rubber Santa Claus squeaky toy. Maggie was shy, frightened and very reluctant to interact with us at all and had no clue how to play. We had another older dog at the time and Maggie spent more time with Casie than with us. As you can see she has easty/westy feet. She was allergic to everything it seems. She was badly bred. She was a fear biter. She loved to be scratched under her chin or around her ears but get near her tail and she would snap. She had apparently been hit often. If we touched her while she was sleeping she would snap. She had been kept outside because she was "difficult". Maggie weighed all of 12 pounds yet she was kept outside. She was never a resource guarder though. We could give and take food from her and she didn't care. We gave her her space. We did not demand her trust, we earned it. By the time Maggie had been with us for awhile she no longer minded being touched all over. She jumped in our laps happily. She loved to travel. She learned to play. She never would have been good in a house with children but in a house without them, she thrived. From us she learned that no one would ever, ever hurt her again. She learned trust and when she died in our arms, she knew she was loved. I think she taught us far more than we taught her though. She taught us that what a small creature appears to be at first is only a tiny glimpse of what they can be. Kind of like people if you think about it.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## pjewel

Sorry for the novel? You made me cry. I'm so happy she had you.


----------



## Lina

Everyone's stories are so touching! I have tears in my eyes from them. Thank you for sharing your precious babies with us. :hug:


----------



## JanB

Oh gosh, all these stories are so difficult to read yet heartwarming.

Susan, you made my cry. What a testament to how love can turn even a "difficult" a pup around. She was adorable.


----------



## Lynn

Oh....darn, I am crying now, just got my makeup on and I am leaving the house in a few minutes. What great stories and pictures, I will post my past furbabies later. Thanks for sharing the stories and pictures.


----------



## Judy A

Geez...you guys.....these stories are so touching. I'm not sure I like all these tears streaming down my face in the middle of Sat. afternoon......
What wonderful dog lovers you all are! I wish I had digital pictures of all my pets....maybe I'll figure out a way to share someday. The amazing thing is they never leave us as they implant their little hearts right inside ours forever!


----------



## irnfit

All of these dedications are so touching. My other dogs were also pre-digital and I don't have a scanner to post pics. But I miss each and every one of them.

Leslie, your pictures were especially touching, I guess because we went through it with you. Little Shadow was so precious and special.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Obviously, I couldn't stay away from the forum for a week.

I think I may have to start a Havanese Forum Addiction support group. Would that be HFA?! Ha!

I'm glad I started this thread, as it is so amazing to hear your stories, though difficult, see the beautiful photos of our past loved animals, see artwork (awesome!!), and just celebrate the beauty that cannot be contained be mortality. Our spirits, are just too big for these fragile bodies.

Thanks everyone for sharing. I think I started this thread this week because I was really missing my big boy in a special way...like it took three months to sink in that he was really gone. Or, maybe, and I think this happens with all loved ones who have gone on, he was just watching over me and I was thinking of him lately because he was/is so close.

Life is good.


----------



## havaluv

My little Tucker passed away this last September. He was so dear to my heart. As I struggled to come to grips with the loss my mother sent me the following story. This feels like the appropriate place to share it.












> Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron his wife, Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
> 
> I examined Belker, and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog, in their home.
> 
> As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt Shane might learn something from the experience.
> 
> The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him.
> Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that, I wondered if he understood what was going on.
> Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion.
> 
> We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."
> Startled, we all turned to him.
> What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.
> He said, "People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life, like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?" The six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."
> 
> Live simply.
> Love generously.
> Care deeply.
> Speak kindly.
> 
> Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:
> 
> When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.
> Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.
> Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.
> Take naps.
> Stretch before rising.
> Run, romp, and play daily.
> Thrive on attention and let people touch you.
> Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.
> On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.
> On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.
> When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.
> Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.
> Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough.
> Be loyal. Never pretend to be something you're not.
> If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.
> When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.


----------



## Sissygirl

That was a sweet story.


We had two golden retrievers, Sandy and Kandy, we put them in our kids Easter Baskets in 1995. I have talked about them before but always enjoy reminiscing about them for a minute or two. They were just the cutest puppies and the best dogs. So Sweet. Kandy died of cancer in 2002(?)
and Sandy died last year of seizures.

When we got Sissy - Well, Sandy thought she was a 4lb. rabbit. We kept them separtated and they became friends through the fence. It wasn't long before they were the best of buddies.


----------



## mckennasedona

Shelly and Marie, wonderful photos and very touching stories. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Panda was everything a Havanese is supposed to be. She was loving, funny, smart, incredibly loyal, and intuitive. We happily took her everywhere with us. She never met a stranger that she didn't immediately greet with a wag of her tail and a kiss of the hand. When our next door neighbor came to our house one day in tears to tell us he had just put his Bernese Mt. Dog down due to cancer, Panda crawled up next to him on the back of the sofa and put her head on his shoulder. To this day, he mentions in amazement how Panda just seemed to "know". With all the dogs and breeds we've had through the years, she was my "heart" dog. Now, I have a new "heart" dog, Maddie, who has made me laugh again. Godspeed, Pandabear...


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Everyone:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima

This is such a touching thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jill in Mich

What a nice idea Amy, thanks. All of the stories are wonderful. I can't hardly see for crying so hard. As sad as it is to read these stories, it's also comforting to know others "understand".

This is Gabby, and then Gabby & Deb. We saw Gabby on TV one morning - one of the local shelters featured an animal each week. Gabby (because she loved to talk) had been living in a drug house and, now that I know more, had probably been a breeder in a puppymill. It was almost two months before we could bring her home because she barely survived being spayed. When we picked her up we had to pull the car up to the shelter door, hide Gabby in a blanket and sneak her out because her previous drugged out "owner" was looking for her. She spent the first year under a chair, never making a noise. But the first day, as we returned from our first walk around the block, she turned right into our driveway - she knew where her home was. She was afraid of brooms, matches, stairs, knives....and never did learn how to play with toys, or dogs. 
Ultimately she became "The princess of almost everything." She would go on bike rides with us, riding in her "chariot" pulled behind my bike. If we stopped for too long to talk to neighbors on our walk, she would beg to be picked up, sit up in my arm, with one front paw wrapped around the back of my neck and then just lean back and relax until I was done talking. 
I can only hope to have an equal connection with Tess and Cody that I had with Gabby. Although I had dogs most of my life, I knew from the beginning that Gabby was the "dog of my heart." 
I like to think that Gabby died when she did so that she could be there waiting when Deb passed. ....And now, they're taking care of each other.....


----------



## pjewel

Jill,

I love your story. It made me cry too. I haven't a doubt that Gabby was waiting for Deb when she crossed over, and that they're enjoying long walks through verdant fields.


----------



## mckennasedona

Jill,
Gabby and Deb are both beautiful. Thank you for sharing the story of how you got Gabby. Kind of frightening to have to hide the dog in a blanket when taking her home. 

Jeanne, is this the first photo of Panda you've shared? She's beautiful.


----------



## Sissygirl

Jill,

That is so sweet. Your were Gabby's angel here on earth. What a blessing that you found her and took such loving care of her.


----------



## havaluv

Jill, how special to share this story with us. I'm certain Gabby is there with Deb and they are basking in unconditional love. They are both so beautiful, I love the photos. This thread makes me cry, but somehow makes me feel good too if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I updated this to include Baron and show you the dogwood tree where everyone is buried.

Here is my heartdog, Jake. He was a Basset/Keeshond mix. Everyone would laugh when they saw this "fat, sawed-off" German Shepard but would promptly fall in love with him, cats included. I lost him at 13 from cancer of the spleen. He'd had it removed at 11, and lived another two years.

A few months after Jake was born, I got Tyler. He's a Heinz 57 (Dach, Mini Dobie, Mini Schnauzer, Fox Terrier) that I nicknamed Goose because of the way he slept with his head over his back. He slept under the bedcovers every night. At three, he ruptured a disk in his back, and we spent two months teaching him to walk again. He lived until he was 13 as well, getting sick a few months after Jake passed.

Finally came Vanessa, Our Lady of Mischief and my first Keeshond. I saw her in a petshop when she was two months old and two months later she was still there and I just couldn't leave her there. She could barely walk when I first got her. She was never quite right in the head, but a love and slept on the pillow above my head. She was diagnosed with a brain tumor a week after Tyler passed. It was like they all hung on until I could finish nursing the sickest one. All in all I lost three in 18 months. Very, very difficult.

I have a dogwood tree that I've planted their ashes next to and every spring it blooms, reminding me of the beauty they brought to my life. It's almost ready again and I'll add the picture when it's in full bloom.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh Lisa, losing 3 in 18 months - sometimes life really is not fair! Those are great pictures. I like the idea of having their ashes together under a tree.


----------



## pjewel

Lisa,

Your Jake looks so much like my Jaime (from the four I have on this thread). If I can find another picture of her I'll show it to you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Lisa, Jake, Tyler and Vanessa are beautiful. Tyler just looks like an absolute sweetheart in that photo.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Geri when I saw Jamie I thought she and Jake looked alike as well. It's kind of eerie looking at the way the photos left a spot - I still have the Pomeranian who was the third of the four Musketeers and it almost looks like it's reserved for him. Sure hope that tree blooms soon. He's actually doing better this year than last - he can still walk around the block and both patellas in the back are slipping. 

Susan, you are right about Tyler, he was a total sweetheart. Very high strung as a young dog, but finally mellowed as he got older. At one point, I had four dogs and four cats and let me tell you, that was one crowded bed! LOL


----------



## mckennasedona

> At one point, I had four dogs and four cats and let me tell you, that was one crowded bed! LOL


I can relate. At one tiime we had four dogs, a cat, a bird and a rabbit. We inherited two of the dogs from my in-laws when their circumstances changed and they couldn't keep them. The cat we got because someone idiot threw a 5 week old kitten over the block fence where I worked in San Diego. The bird (a Cockatiel currently 20 years old) had been relegated to a bedroom because he chirped too much (imagine, a bird chirping...) so we brought him home. The rabbit was being sold as a "meat rabbit" at the county fair and well.......I couldn't let anyone eat this beautiful, soft gray bunny with big brown eyes so......


----------



## ama0722

While I have never lost one of my own pets, I did get tears in my eyes thinking about the journeys you have had with them and how said it must be. Isabelle just turned 5, Dora 3, and I can't imagine your sadness and hope you can turn to some of those great memories captured in your photos.

Amanda


----------



## NancyVB

This is such a nice thread, to remember the past loves. Even tho I am sitting here crying, I'm glad to remember them. They were all so special to me. It is good to be able to remember them and cry and not feel stupid because you all know where I'm coming from. Thanks for sharing all of your lost loves with me.
The second picture is Me (long ago!) in 1978 with Ami in my arms and T.J. beside me. T.J. belonged to a man that wanted him for hunting. T.J. was gun shy...so we took him. He was the best dog with my kids. We think he had Border collie in him because he herded the kids! We had him until he was 17 years old, he passed from old age. Little Ami happened along as a stray and she became my buddy. Ami was the best fly catcher ever. She was 8 years when she passed from bladder stones, while she was at a friends house and I was on vacation.
The third picture is my youngest son James in 1988, with "Pokey's little Fred". Fred was the first pure bred dog we ever had and that we picked out. He was James dog and was wherever James was. He was 14 when he died from congestive heart failure. My son was 17 when that happened and he bawled like a baby. He never knew life without his best friend Fred.
The fourth picture is Tootsie Mona May Toodles, taken in 1991. She was a Schnauzer. Tootsie was too smart, she really kept me on my toes. We had her 15 years and she passed from old age.
The first picture is my sweet Sophie, our first Havanese. We got her in 2004. It took me 5 years after Tootsie died to get another dog and when I got Sophie I was so happy. We had her only 2 years. She was hit by a car in front of my house two days after Christmas 2006, because someone visiting us left the people door open in the garage and Sophie found it.
These are my lost loves that I hope to see one day.


----------



## Jill in Mich

To everyone who has posted here or just read what's here and remembered their own loved ones....thanks! 
I've thought a lot about this post since Amy started it and I realized what makes it so special is the *hope*. Even when you're in the midst of your grief, anticipating an upcoming loss, or surprised by a reminder of one that has died, it's the *hope* for a future with new love and happiness that gets you through day-to-day. It's knowing that this too shall pass that can make the hardest days bearable. This thread is a very real example of that. These posts show how we have all gone through heartbreaking loss and yet are resiliant enough and brave enough to risk opening our hearts again. And the rest of this forum is a testament to the joy we've received for taking that risk!

And Shelly, I loved your mom's story.

*"The best things in life aren't things."*


----------



## Missy

I avoided this thread for a long time. Jasper and Cash are my first pets (besides fish) and It is very hard to imagine them old and gray, and one day passing on... But I thank you for sharing your stories and your pictures (Shelly, I love your painting.) Your stories have reminded me to enjoy them every minute. But that also (and because Cash was recently very sick) there is a time for everything. Luckily, Cash is back to normal. But during his sickness that came on so fast, I was at really a loss. Not having had a pet, not having children, I had nothing to compare this experience too. It is so different from a parent or a grandparent who has lived a full life-- and so different from a human in general, but emotionally it is the same--except society doesn't really let you mourn in the same way. 

Luckily, I do not have to deal with any of this just yet. But your posts have made cry and also give me some strength to know that I will be able to handle what ever these boys bring our way. Thanks for sharing and letting put into words how I felt over that week. :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau

This thread is very touching. 

Here is a picture of my oldest son Stephen and our crew, this picture was taken in 1999. I'm feeling rather old today, it is Stephen's 28th birthday today. The other picture is of my first dog. Her name was Shadow and I have dedicated my kennel name to her. LosSombra - The Shadow in Spanish.

I really do miss having the "big" dogs around.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Shadow was a beautiful girl and what a wonderful dedication to her to name your kennel after her. It must have be hard with the Shepards and the shorter lives that they lived. I can imagine how you miss the big guys.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gorgeous shepherds, Debbie. We had a German Shepherd as our very first dog. She was a beauty too.


----------



## gelbergirl

My sweet Brandy (1990 - 2006)
A Little Lady


----------



## havaluv

Big dogs are wonderful, I bet you do really miss them. There's nothing quite like a big dog for a hug when you are blue. 

What a pretty cat Brandy was.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jill in Mich said:


> To everyone who has posted here or just read what's here and remembered their own loved ones....thanks!
> I've thought a lot about this post since Amy started it and I realized what makes it so special is the *hope*. Even when you're in the midst of your grief, anticipating an upcoming loss, or surprised by a reminder of one that has died, it's the *hope* for a future with new love and happiness that gets you through day-to-day. It's knowing that this too shall pass that can make the hardest days bearable. This thread is a very real example of that. These posts show how we have all gone through heartbreaking loss and yet are resiliant enough and brave enough to risk opening our hearts again. And the rest of this forum is a testament to the joy we've received for taking that risk!
> 
> And Shelly, I loved your mom's story.
> 
> *"The best things in life aren't things."*


So well said. This is an awesome place!


----------



## havaluv

:amen:


----------



## EK8s

I've been away from the Forum for several weeks and really missed everyone. So now, in the wee hours of the morning, as I'm trying to catch up on things, I came across this wonderful thread. Yes, it has made me cry, but it has also made me smile when I see all the beautiful pets and read the wonderful stories that you all have shared.

Growing up, I always had cats. I loved each one dearly. And when my kids were small we had a dog Kelly who was an outside dog and, even though I loved her, the kids were closer to her than I.

But then in April 1993, Snuggles, my beautiful Bichon Frise, came into my life. I never realized how much I could love an animal until I found her. We had her for 13-1/2 years until we had to have her put down in October 2006 due to Cushing's disease.

Unfortunately, during the time when she first was diagnosed with Cushing's, I was going through a very difficult family situation and became very depressed. Sometimes when I would cry, Snuggs would climb up and sit in my lap and just lick my tears away. Most of the time, she was the ONLY one I could count on and she was always there for me. I still dream about her and in my dreams she still will lick away my tears. Since I knew she was sick, I took her and had professional pictures made of her about seven months before she passed away. They were expensive .... but PRICELESS!

:hug:Hugs to all of you who have gone through similar losses.


Here are a few of the pictures of my beautiful Snuggles.


P.S. I'm so happy to have my adorable Havanese, Maggi!


----------



## Judy A

You have to have a heart of stone to not be touched by all these stories of lost pets....and what beautiful pets they are! Thanks to all for sharing.....


----------



## mckennasedona

I think this is just about my favorite thread. The love for the animals who have passed just SHINES through everyone's words. The photos are beautiful. Thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## marjrc

What beautiful stories and pictures. I am so deeply touched. It is true that it hurts to hear the stories and is so sad to see the pics of our loved ones that are no longer with us, but I agree that it is a good thing to share this among friends who totally understand. Like Missy, our dogs are so young yet and are our first ones. I lived through my dad losing his BC of 10 years and it was heartbreaking, so I can't even imagine going through it myself. 

I love all the pictures everyone has shared! Just beautiful, beautiful dogs and people.


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Eileen,
Snuggles was just gorgeous and a very special sweetheart.


----------



## trueblue

This is Cayenne (1994-2005). He was the gentlest creature ever, and loved all other animals and people. I still miss him very much...he was my first dog, and the bond that we had was hard to describe.


----------



## havaluv

Oh Kim, Cayenne looks so incredibly sweet. I love that photo. Godspeed, Cayenne.


----------



## havaluv

I'm so sad this evening. My father had to put down his beloved toy fox terrier, Corky today. This was rather sudden and I know he didn't have time to prepare, not that one ever really can be prepared. Corky was my father's constant companion. He followed him everywhere. 

Godspeed, Corky. Thank you for the joy you brought to my father's life.


----------



## gelbergirl

Corky looked like he had a great time while he was here. i am sorry for your family's loss. It looks like the joy was with your Dad & Corky.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Shelly - that's just so sad about your Dad's Corky. It's always hard when it's sudden. Godspeed Corky.

Kim, Cayenne looks like she's the absolute sweetest. I love the kitten sleeping on her. I know what you mean - nothing is ever quite like the first one.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kim, Cayenne looks like he was a very special friend - to you and all the furry creatures.

Shelly, I'm so sorry to hear about Corky. Please tell you dad we send him our deepest sympathy and understand the huge loss he's just experienced. The photo of Corky on your dad's lap is priceless.


----------



## havaluv

Thank you for the well wishes. It's comforting to know that others understand. It's frustrating to feel so powerless when your loved ones are hurting. Sometimes we just have to be sad. My father is a dog lover, I think he will find it in his heart to love another. At least I hope he does, eventually. :hug:s to you all!


----------



## imamurph

Shelly..I am so sad to hear about your dad's dog, Corky!

Also for EVERYONE who has lost thier loving dog!

I posted this poem in another thread and would like to share this again for all those who have "fur faces" waiting at The Rainbow bridge"

Love Unspoken

It was love at first sight
When my eyes met with yours,
Snatching you up, you were meant to be mine.
How quickly we bonded, hearts melded as one,
I called you my "fur face," "my sweet little one."

Days flew by around us with never a care,
You followed me always . . . we went everywhere.
In woodland, down beaches, through life you did prance,
Through grassy long meadows with your "pony dance"

No words could be spoken when near to life's end,
Just long loving gazes for my furry friend.
You knew with a touch and a teary sad smile,
Our love was forever, beyond that last mile

For bonds can't be broken, once in the heart set,
Just like on that day when . . . at first glance we met.

(In Memory of Jamaica)

Diane Murphy
Copyright ©2008 Diane Marie Murphy


----------



## havaluv

That's beautiful, Diane. Thank you so much for posting it. It expresses so well what we feel.


----------



## mckennasedona

Kim, Cayenne was a beautiful pup.
Shelly, I'm so sorry to hear about Corky. My condolences to your dad.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Crying at the computer.

What a wonderful place. Diane that poem was awesome! So sad about Corky. Kim Cayenne looks like "that once in a lifetime dog."

Has anyone on the forum read Jon Katz's "A Good Dog"? I picked it up for my husband shortly after our border collie died. My husband didn't read it, but I actually started reading it around the time my great dane took a turn for the worst. It's an amazing book.


----------



## ivyagogo

Here's my contribution. Here is my sister Amy with Linda (the shepherd) and Brandy. We had been through a series of dogs when I was very small. My Mom was one of those who would never work with a dog, the dog would become unruly in the house, and then one day the dog was gone. Linda was different. My Mom never liked German Shepherds, but she found Linda in the newspaper and I remember going to meet her and falling hard for her. She was the sweetest dog in the whole world. I remember her hiding her dog bones in the couch cushions and trying to bury them in the carpet. She was terrified of thunder - she would hide in the closet, under the bed, in the bathtub... Silly dog. Linda had a stroke when she was 16 and we put her down a few weeks after that. I still cry and it was almost 20 years ago.

Brandy was a good dog too. When she was about 8 she got heartworms. The vet didn't administer the medication properly and it spread through her body. She stayed at the vet for almost a year. When she came home, she had a sore on her arm that she licked and licked constantly and it never healed. She lived to a ripe old age though and she died after I had left home.

Tony was my first pet on my own. My husband (boyfriend at the time) and I were at my Mom's for Thanksgiving. He had gone out to see a friend and when he came home I was asleep on the couch. He woke me up and opened his coat. Tony was in his pocket with his little head sticking out. He was so cute. About 2 weeks after bringing him home, we realized that Tony was deaf. He was a beautiful cat, but a real nightmare. He was mean to the core. I have scratches all over me to this day from that cat, but I believe you bring an animal into your home until the very end. Tony's end came about 3 years ago. I cried for thee weeks, even though he was so rotten! I chose a sweet kitty picture to share.


----------



## juliav

This thread is so bitter-sweet. I've alway had a lot of animals at one point in time we had 3 dogs and 3 cats, so I am no stranger to their sad passing. Here are a few. 

1. My persian kitty, the smartest, most dog like cat I've ever had the pleasure to own.
2. Henry, My English Setter
3. My son (who is now 17) with Henry and Moses, my shepherd
4. Moses resting on my son's bed


----------



## juliav

And here are a couple of my kids Daniel and Jessica with Moses when he was a pup.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julia - those photos are so poignant. I once had four dogs and four cats and boy do you learn the sad lesson about their passing. It's very hard.


----------



## imamurph

*Murphy's "Hey Jude"*

Jude was an Australian Shepherd that we lost this past October. She was 13.

There were three things Jude loved in life: #1 was her Frisbee #2 Swimming
#3 Camping

From the day we brought Jude home she began to steal the Frisbee from our other sweet Aussie, Allie (whom we lost several years ago to kidney failure).
She lived to play Frisbee and if ever a dog smiled..THAT was it!

Her next love was swimming out in a lake to retrieve a tennis ball..this she would have done until she drowned..with yet another smile on her face.

If she could only have lived out her life in a tent in the woods, this dog would have felt heaven on earth, as she loved camping..running through the woods, jumping into "any" water she saw (which we had to be on guard about at all times), running down beaches and through open fields..

Towards the end of her life, she could no long run and jump up to catch the Frisbee. One day while standing at my window I saw that my DH was in our back yard with Jude, Frisbee in hand. Jude sat at his side and watched the the Frisbee fly into the air and fall to the ground. Slowly she rose, walked across the lawn and picked it up. Slowly she walked back and dropped it at my husband's feet..barking..barking..to throw it again. Jude had found a way.
I stood at the window bawling. My DH stood, tears streaming down his face..

We will always miss "Our Frisbee Girl!" We will always miss them all!

ALLIE & JUDE








JUDE SWIMMIMG








OUR BEUATIFUL GIRL








JUDE'S HEADSTONE


----------



## Posh's Mom

Wow Diane Jude was absolutely stunning!


----------



## imamurph

Thank-you , Amy!

All of these dogs and cats in this post are! It's so very touching to read everyones stories...there is comfort here in the midst of sorrow.

THANKS everyone for sharing! :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Diane, you got me crying over your losses and your story about DH playing frisbee with Jude. Jude was so beautiful. 

Julia, those are lovely pictures and it is so sad looking back and feeling such a deep loss. 

Thank you to everyone for sharing... Amy, Kim, Shelly... so sorry for your losses.


----------



## havaluv

Diane, Jude and Allie were both so beautiful. The frisbee story really tugged at my heartstrings! Your husband must be a sweetie too.

Thanks, Marj, and everyone who expressed sympathy over my father's loss.

I'm very happy to report that although my Dad is still sad, he got not one but TWO toy fox terrier puppies last week. :baby::baby: Nothing like puppy breath to heal a broken heart. There will never be another like his Corky, but these two new pups are keeping him busy and adding a lot of joy and entertainment to his life. I'm so glad he opened his heart again.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Shelly - Wow, two puppies - good for your dad! I know he'll still be sad over the loss of Corky but he won't be able to help smiling and enjoying each day watching the antics of two pups!

Diane - your frisbee story was wonderful. Like so many others, it made me cry - but smile at the same time.


----------



## havaluv

> Shelly - Wow, two puppies - good for your dad! I know he'll still be sad over the loss of Corky but he won't be able to help smiling and enjoying each day watching the antics of two pups!


Hehe...no, he can't help himself. I'm getting at least three phone calls a day with updates and stories...does my heart good!


----------



## imamurph

Oh Shelly..TWO puppies??? WOW! Can you post some pix?

...Nothing like puppie kisses to sooth an aching heart! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv

Oh, I wish I could!!! My dad is not internet savvy, doesn't even have a computer hooked up in his house.  I just emailed my step-sister who lives near him begging her to go get pictures. She and I keep touch through MySpace. We'll see!


----------



## Missy

These are beautifully sad stories. Shelly, I am sorry for your dad but so happy he is bouncing back with the help of TWO puppies-- you will have to go visit him to get pictures and post for us.

Julia, those pictures are stunning-- all are beautiful animals

Diane, you made me cry too. I was picturing Jude and your DH playing a sweet slow game of frisbee. 

Beautifully sad and poignant.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

We just lost Jessie Girl, our Cairn Terrier Mix, of 13 1/2 years last Friday (4/25). We buried her 2 hours before the funeral of a very near and dear friend.  Also, here is a picture of our Yorkshire Terrier, Casey. He was 8 years when it was his time to go in 1999. Both very much loved. These are pictures of them in their prime - how I like to remember them. So sad to know they will never give me kisses and loves again. Some day - we'll meet again. :hurt:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Awww Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about Jessie Girl. Sounds like she had a wonderfully long life - but of course they are never long enough. Your Yorkie was beautiful - so sad to lose them half way through their lives. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Karen, my heart goes out to you and your family. You'll remember them with tears now and smiles later.


----------



## imamurph

Oh, Karen..

I'm so sorry to hear about Jessie! What a sweet face she had. :hug: 

Casey also was a beautiful Yorkie!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Karen so sorry to hear about your friend and your lovely Jessie.


----------



## havaluv

Jessie was just precious...I love her face. I'm so sorry for your loss, Karen. Casey was beautiful too. Sending :hug:s your way.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. All of your dogs are lovely.

Amy, I have been thinking of your danes lately. They are such captivating dogs. I LOVE their size. (I know it's funny, owning a hav and all.) My dream is to someday when the children are older to have an english mastiff or a great dane. What are their temperments/personalities like?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jackyln danes are absolutely wonderful. They are actually a lot like Havs...they absolutely need people around and are extremely dependent on human companionship. They can get really neurotic if they are not socialized socialized socialized. Same with mastiffs, I guess. And when a big dog becomes fearful without a ton of social skills they become scary. 

Their size is what first drew me to them, as they are just amazing creatures to be around..truly gentle giants and beautiful. However, their size is also what is very difficult, especially as they age and being the type of person I am, I hated that I couldn't bring my dog everywhere. Also, he was so sensitive I didn't feel like I could bring him to a kennel or somewhere when I was away, so we always had friends/family that stayed at our house. Reality also sets in when you are feeding a dog about 6 cups of food a day, clipping crazy big toe-nails, tons of shedding, big poop accidents when he was sick...looked like Jackson Pollock visited my house...

Oh Jacklyn he taught me a ton about being a responsible dog owner, as he was my first puppy as a true "grown up." 

I always tell people I won't get another giant breed because it was so painful watching him age and not being able to help him because he outweighed me by 40 pounds and was only six when I had to put him down because he had lost the use of his back legs...However, time will tell...because they are truly Great danes. I would just do a lot differently. I could go on and on...so if you want even more info don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## marjrc

Karen, I'm SO sorry to hear about your recent loss of Jessie!!! (((((hugs))))) and love being sent your way. You had her for a long time. Was she ill ?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Marj - She had her bout with liver issues since August. I think it was due to old age though and not any sort of disease. She had epilepsy for the last 10 years and was on Phenobarbitol and Potassium Bromide, and that could have also played a toll on her liver. She had her ups and downs since August. August was her worst though and it was caused by her liver - she couldn't walk and refused to eat, but with her supplements - Denamarin, Denosyl were among them . . she pulled out of it and did great. I thank her for giving us 8 months of borrowed time because we thought she was a goner in August.


----------



## irnfit

This is Buffy. She was a lab/husky mix and 17 yrs old when she went to the Rainbow Bridge. She was so smart, and very headstrong. We miss her very much.


----------



## juliav

Michele,

I just love Buffy's picture, she was so elegant, like a lady.


----------



## Lynn

This is a picture of my first dog, Buddy and my daughter when she was 3 or 4 yrs old.

Buddy was the best dog anyone could ever ask for....he was really smart and very loving, playful. I had him for 14 years. I will never forget the sadness I felt when it was time to say good-bye.


----------



## Leslie

Wanted to share this and thought this was the best place to do it.

_This is one of the kindest things I've ever experienced._
_I have no way to know who sent it, but there is a kind soul_
_Working in the dead letter office of the US postal service._

_Our 14 year old dog, Abbey, died last month.The day after she died, my 4 year old daughter Meredith wascrying and talking about howmuch she missed Abbey. She asked if we could write a letter to God so that__ when Abbey got to heaven, God would recognize her. I told her that I thought we could so she dictated these words:_

_Dear God,_

_Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday

_ _and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy

_ _that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick.

_ _I hope you will play with her. She likes to play with balls and

_ _to swim. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her

_ _You will know that she is my dog. I really miss her._

_Love, Meredith._

_We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey and Meredith and addressed it to God/Heaven. We put our return address on it.Then Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven. That afternoon she dropped it into the letter box at the post office. A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet. I told her that I thought He had._

_Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch addressed, 'To Meredith' in an unfamiliar hand. Meredith opened it.Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, 'When a Pet Dies.' Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God in its opened envelope. On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note:_

_Dear Meredith,_

_Abbey arrived safely in heaven._

_Having the picture was a big help. I recognized Abbey right away. _

_Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays_

_In your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our_

_bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in,_

_so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and_

_have something to remember Abbey by._

_Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for_

_helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother_

_you have. I picked her especially for you._

_I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much._

_By the way, I am wherever there is love._

_Love, God_

For those of you who may be a bit skeptical, snopes .com says it is true. Here's the link to their article regarding it.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Leslie - I'm so glad you posted this. I believe there really are such kind souls out there. Someone earned extra special points at the pearly gates for such a loving act.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Michele. Buffy was so sleek and regal looking.

Lynn - wow Buddy looks like an awesome dog. Isn't it great to be able to come and visit them again in this thread. 

Thanks again Amy for starting it!


----------



## pjewel

Leslie,

Once again I was moved to tears by the letter and its aftermath. I've never seen that one before. What a touching story!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great story! I'm crying now, so I have to get my "real work" done!


----------



## earfax

What beautiful stories. I can't stop crying and thinking about my beautiful fuzzy friends I had growing up. I wish I had a picture to share but they all in albums at my mother's house.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

*Zoe aka "Zoe-Zoe" or "Doe-Doe" or "Dupid" 
Funny, clumsy, cuddly, a little slow, and very fluffy and lovable just like a live teddy bear.* May 1999-Jan 2008









*Millie aka "Mewlis" or "Mewlificent"
Snuggly, loving, intelligent, nervous, empathetic & passionate. Like a human in a canine body.* May 1999-July 2008









Both of these special angels were my first dogs (sisters) and they changed my life forever. Amazingly unique personalities. They never left my side - both were always within 10 feet of me no matter where we were in the house, camping, or at the park. Truly loving companions. They both died too soon and are sorely missed. *They will forever be in my heart.* Thank you God, for blessing my life with Zoe and Millie.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh Mya, they are sooo sweet. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Judy A

Mya, they were certainly special and I'm so sorry you lost them both recently......thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvCicero

I am so sorry. They look like wonderful furkids. I know how hard it is to lose "a best friend"...but I'm sure it was really hard to lose both in the matter of months. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Yes, it was terrible to lose them both in such a short period of time. Zoe's death was sudden and unexpected, a total shock to my whole family. Then Millie's diabetes progressed into Cushing's and before we knew it she slipped away too. SO SO sad. I'm just painfully aware of the fact that death is an inevitable part of living and loving. All the years of wonderful memories will soon overshadow the hurt. Talking about it keeps those good memories alive.


----------



## micki2much

Hello all - WOW what a thread! Now that I have stopped crying I can post. I am not a regular "poster" but I do stop by and follow many posts, I have laughed and cried with you. I first joined this site when I was researching the havanese about 2 years ago. I asked for advice on getting a hav puppy when I already had a 120lb lab and a 20lb mix, both older. I received alot of good advice, thank you. I'm sure you can guess WE GOT THE HAV !! And we (me & hubby) have been battling MHS ever since!! Well tonight I came on to do a search on something (forget now) and this tread came up. You see we just lost that lab 2 weeks ago. Brain tumor, came on with no signs and he was gone within 1 week. He and Seamus (the hav) were best buds. Ozzie, the lab was my son's dog, at 23 we had never really heard him cry as he did. They were so close. But now my son says he feels so very bad for Seamus as he has lost his best buddy as well. My son said that when we got Shea it was like it brought the puppy back in Ozzie. Remember up until the week he got sick, he was 120 lbs...seamus weighs 9.4 at 2 years old!!!! Thanks for being here..this was the medication needed. I have posted pictures, I am sure you can guess who is who  Thanks all


----------



## Lilly's mom

The last picture needs to be in the "butt" thread. Is that Septembers picture theme?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Very sweet story and wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing with us Michelle.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your Ozzie. He was a beautiful lab, and it sounds like he was a wonderful friend to both your family and Seamus.


----------



## marjrc

(((Michelle))) Ozzie was beautiful! I can only imagine how sad everyone is over the loss. Thank you for sharing your story and for posting such lovely pictures of your gang.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. He was a gorgeous boy! Hope your heart heals quickly but your memories last forever.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I am sorry for your loss.... he looks like such a sweet fella. I love the photo of the three of them at the feeding station. Adorable.


----------



## Leeann

I would like to send some prayers and healing vibes out to my sister tonight as her beloved 14 yr old Aussie Sheena prepares to head to the rainbow bridge.

My sister lives 1000 miles away from me, she came home and spent a week with me each time I brought my boys home to share in my enjoyment and help me to be the best fur mom I could be. I wish I could be with her now to hold her and help her get through this tough time. I am sending my love across the miles in hopes she feels me with her.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Leeann- I'll definitely keep your sister in my thoughts and prayers. So many of us have gone through this painful process and can sympathize. I hope she find's comfort in remembering the wonderful years she spent with Sheena.


----------



## Missy

Leeann, sending virtual hugs to your sister and Sheena. I know your sister feels your love through the miles. Hugs to you too.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Leeann, I am sorry for your sisters loss. It always hurts to see those we love hurting. I am sure she will be blessed having you to share that loss with, someone she has shared the joy of a new furbaby with in such a wonderful way. :hug:


----------



## irnfit

I'm sending hugs and healing thoughts to your sister.


----------



## Mraymo

*Sending prayers*

Leeann,

Sorry to hear about Sheena. I'll keep them in my thoughts. It's such a difficult thing to go thru no matter what age.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I'm so sorry for your sister and Sheena and I will keep them in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## maryam187

Leeann, I too will keep your sister, her family and Sheena in my thoughts.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I just finished "The Darkest Evening of the Year" by Dean Koontz. There was a passage that I liked and thought everyone who has posted to this thread would appreciate:

"Dogs' lives are short, too short, but you know that going in. You know the pain is coming, you're going to lose a dog, and there's going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy or delight in her innocence, because you can't support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion. There's such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always aware it comes with an unbearable price. Maybe loving dogs is a way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and for the mistakes we make because of those illusions."


----------



## mckennasedona

Jill, that's a wonderful passage. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Missy

Jill, That is lovely. Thanks for sharing it. Dean Koontz wrote that? doesn't he write gruesome horror?


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Wow Jill. That statement is so very true! Also, may I add, watching Marley & Me evokes the same emotions that the passage above does. Watching it while pregnant may not have been such a great idea!!!  But thinking of both bring tears to my eyes as I glance over next to me and see my two babies sleeping here right next to me on the couch... we really do have to live in the present and enjoy every single moment we have with them. Its something that I need to try and remember every day... the stress that I went through when we thought our 2 yr old furbaby had a shunt was enormous but my DH kept reminding me to enjoy the time we had with him (whether months or years) because we weren't doing him any good by being sad and worrying. I'm so happy to have both of them in my life. Waking up and seeing their little wagging tails ready for another day of fun warms my heart and makes me thankful for them every day!

Anyway, thanks Jill for bringing this thread up again... I didn't know it was here but would like to post a picture of my dear Angel. Although she didn't get along with the mailman much, in every other sense of the word she truly was an Angel, a guardian angel. She warned my father about a fire in the next room. She NEVER barked at my dad but this one time she kept barking at him and urging him to go to the next room... thank goodness she was there to warn my dad.

Here is my little Angel. She crossed over at a young age due to bladder cancer. She was a fighter up until her last day of life, it was the hardest decision I ever had to make. I love you baby and hope to see you at the Rainbow Bridge one day.

Angel ~ Aug 24/97 - Feb. 11/06


----------



## maryam187

I need to stay away from this thread, it makes me cry every single time.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

What a wonderful array of loving photos and stories. I can't believe I didn't see this thread before now. 

I'd like to share a couple of Vinnie, my heart dog, whom I lost to lymphoma on April 7, 2007, just two months shy of his 5th birthday. Vinnie was a truly happy-go-lucky golden who thought everyone was his friend. An excellent ambassador of the breed he was, to me, the epitome of what a golden retriever should be. 

The smaller pic is of him and our Chi/Pug, April, taken in Dec 2006 while Vinnie was in the midst of chemo treatments (please try to ignore the ugly sofa cover). He was a little tired from his treatment but still a happy guy. The larger pic was taken in 2004. I still talk to Vinnie and think of him often. It's this smile that I remember so well...Vinnie always happy, confident, and ready for whatever the day might bring.


----------



## havaluv

Aaawww, Vinnie looks like such a lover. I'm sure you miss him. Heaven must be a wonderful place with all our beloved dogs running around putting smiles on the angel's faces. :angel:


----------



## Lynn

Vinnie had a beautiful smile, that must have been very sad to lose him so young.


----------



## Mraymo

*My Ruby*









I've been procrastinating posting Ruby here but I guess I'm finally ready. My Ruby was a 6lb mixed terrier. She was a "rescue dog". Ruby found us at a rest stop in NH. We had gone up for 4th of July in 2005. We stopped to use the restroom and there was a hispanic family outside holding this tiny black dog. They hardly spoke any english so we didn't get much information. My son, who was 7 at the time, had been wanting a Chihuaha (sp?), he thought she was one because she was so tiny. The family had moved and couldn't keep the dog. Anyway, we left that rest stop with Ruby in my lap. I was thinking, Oh my Goodness what have I done!! My DH called her rest stop Ruby. We loved Ruby dearly but she had some social/behavioraly issues. She was definitely some sort of terrier. She was Mama's girl. When she was about 1 1/2 years old she started to walk into the sliding door at night when she went out to go potty. I brought her to the vet. He said she had night blindness (which usually only happened in large breeds). There isn't any treatment for it and that she'd probably adjust and be fine. Well, within a month it became much worse. I brought her to an Opthamologist. She said her retinas were fine but she was almost totally blind by now. Well after many tests they found out she had hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain). In the process, we also found out she had liver problems. They can be born with hydrocephalus or can get it from an infection. I think she got it after her lyme vaccine but we'll never know for sure. We brought her to Tufts and she had shunt surgery. She ended up at Tufts for 2 weeks and had 3 surgeries, it was a really difficult 2 weeks for all of us. She was home for about 6 weeks and really was having a hard time, she wasn't getting better like they thought she would. She had a seizure on (her 1st) so we rushed her to a specialist (Tufts was to far way to go to). She never really came out of it. They gave her heavy meds to stop the seizures. We went to visit her that night at the vet, she was till really drowsy but she knew we were there. She had another seizure while I was holding her (the 1st one since the one she had at home). It was like she was waiting for me to come and it was her sign to me that she had had enough. We decided at that point that we needed to put her down, she had suffered enough. That was July 16, 2007. Sorry this post is so long. I'm in tears just thinking about it again.

Ruby when we first adopted her.








Ruby at 5 months








Ruby at 1 years old in Bar Harbor, ME


----------



## Sheri

Our poor beloved pets...it hurts so bad when they are gone!!!

Crying...


----------



## havaluv

Oh, Ruby was so darling. It makes my heart ache. I'm glad she had you. Godspeed little one!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Our Kuuipo*

Kuuipo means sweetheart in Hawaiian. In 1990, I got my first cat Dante, who is still living. He started to bite ankles, so I thought it would be a good idea to get him a playmate. Winter of 1991...for some reason, there weren't any kittens in two shelters. We drove a long way to find one, and we found a little black cat who looked more like a monkey. He had ring worm and other things...but all I saw was a little solid black baby.

What I didn't know is that he was a junk yard cat, probably feral. When he came into our house, the first thing he did was go up on his hind legs and scope out the house for smells...which he continued to do all his life. He was never satisfied with food, and would push our other cat out of the way and eat all the food.

Kuuipo didn't purr until he was about eight. He beat up poor Dante instead of play with him! Although in later years they did sleep next to each other when it was cold.

We had to be very careful eating...Kuuipo would jump up on the table quickly and swat at your fork, sending the food across the room so he could eat it. Every party we ever had, he would jump up and eat anything that someone set aside, and if we went into the other room...he was eating the turkey! Jumping very high to get at the food!

Kuuipo lived to be seventeen, I always thought he would last forever because his coat was silky smooth. People were afraid of him because he was so intense looking, but he loved art making and always sat on top of anything I drew or book I tried to read.

In his last years he sat on my lap a lot and purred...it took him many years to trust people.

This Christmas we were able to eat dinner without fear that it would be eaten by him...but I sure thought of it. I also have one photo of the two havanese and the two cats eating together. Dante and Riki are Silver. Kuuipo and Daisy are black and white.

Dante sleeps now next to Daisy for warmth. She sometimes growls at him because she doesn't like to be too close...but she licks him and he sometimes licks her.

I have photos but they are all regular ones of him...but I'll dig one up.

I'd also like to say a thought about childhood pets as we had many. We lived near a busy street...my dearest beloved was my German Shepherd Duchess. She is forever in my heart. I think losing her was so devastating that I didn't have a dog again for 30 years.


----------



## Posh's Mom

What sweet stories. Aren't we blessed to have these critters connect us to the world that is "bigger than us humans?" Thank you everyone for sharing your stories. They are with us still.


----------



## hyenna

Just reading these stories makes me cry....when I had my poodle and had to put him down it was like my child had gone from me.... When my husband dad past away Pepi layed next to him like he was morning also....Pepi gave me 14 wonderful years and has a wonder spot in my yard with flowers and stone.... Now I have Lizzy who brings so much joy into my hubby and I life.....she loves all who walks in the door I have never seen dogs that love people like Havs do.....Helene


----------



## suzyfrtz

Here is Beau. He looks so sad, because he is so sick. What a wonderful guy he was! When he was healthy, he was the happiest Golden ever! He never met a person he didn't love, yet his size - 150 lbs. - intimidated strangers. He was not full blooded and we suspected he had a large Lab in his bloodline somewhere, although his Mom was a regular sized Golden. He brought us absolute joy with his loving and sometimes crazy ways - he loved to play the "keep away" game with his toys, teasing us, wagging his tail like crazy (his whole backside would wag) like he was saying, come on, try and get this toy out of my mouth....Beau was 6 years old when he began to lose the strength in his hind legs. He was under treatment but 3 different vets couldn't find out what was really wrong with him and I guess we'll never know. On the day he totally collapsed, we knew he would have to leave us. Because he was so large, the vet came out to our car to help him along the way to the Rainbow Bridge. I just covered my eyes and cried while Ron stroked his head. A strange lady in the parking lot came over and hugged me. What kindness. He was a wonderfully obedient dog who never left the property line of our country home, and who slept by my bedside each night. Beau lies tonight under the fields he loved to run in. Ron insisted that he be buried with his little green froggie, his favorite keep away toy. It was only a few weeks later Cazzie came to us, and my daughter said, Mom, you're smiling again.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Oh Suzy...*

You make me love him too!

I send you a big internet hug. What a sweet story!


----------



## marjrc

With Ricky lying in my arms and me typing with only one hand, all I can say is :Cry:


----------



## Missy

Oh this thread always brings a tear to my heart! I hear and feel your love and loss for your pets so deeply. With Jasper and Cash being my first pets ever,I can't even fathom what it will feel like when they get old and sick and eventually die. I had a hint of what it would be like when Cash was sick last year. Luckily, he is all better now. Thank you for sharing your stories.


----------

